# PS4 - GTAV Superior in every way



## Thecouchlock (Nov 20, 2014)

I would like to shatter the myth that you are getting the same game as last year.

Player limit increased to 30 for multiplayer
New 30 player jobs
Same single player missions although I feel it has more difficulty playing in first person
New cars, dogs, cats, grass effects etc.

If you have ever played GTA with the top down view you might be one like me who really appreciates the first person mode. While it is far from perfect it turns the whole game into a whole nother ball game. You can switch at any time so you are having trouble like in the tow truck missions you can switch it and be more precise with your driving.

The police chases are extremely fun in first person, hop on a motorcycle and ride that shit off into the night. Ahhh


if anyone else Is cool enough to have ps4 gtav let me kmnow your psn


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah ps4 gta v is superior! First person skydiving! hatchets and hammers! FPS is in need of tweaking. 
\


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 23, 2014)

All I have to say is: Where are those Heists they promised?


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 23, 2014)

seriously, its BS but i like the game so deal with it, im under the impression that Heists will show up before GTA VI though


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 26, 2014)

i agree with the OP, GTA-V for the ps4 looks badass (been watching youtube videos in first person mode), but too bad i don't have a ps4  and i'm just waiting for the pc port for the game.. which i think comes out early 2015, can't wait to play it


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 26, 2014)

Wait for pc version with the oculus rift. Get stoned then lost in an imaginary world.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Consoles. Hahahaha. It's like saying macdonalds is the bomb because burger kind fries suck. At the end of the day it's still a POS console that can't even outpout at 60fps in full HD 

But i guess if you fancy poor graphics and everything else a console fails at, well enjoy.

Console = poor mans system  and the joke is that it's not even that much cheaper, given that most people then buy a computer alongside their console so they can interwibbles.

And is gta actually confirmed as being designed for the occulus rift? I completely lost interest in the thing and stopped following it when it got bought up by facebook. Nothing good can come from facebook owning it imo, thinking about it, i'm now imagining driving down the street in a car and finding all the buildings plastered with irrelevent targeted ads


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 27, 2014)

Console = easy mans gamer
PC= too much work to stay up to par constant upgrades and performance necessities. Yeah its great and you can manipulate games more, but some of us could give a shit about running 75fps in full hd and changing the game so it has zombies or magical unicorns of death.

too each their own.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 27, 2014)

jeepboi said:


> Console = easy mans gamer
> PC= too much work to stay up to par constant upgrades and performance necessities. Yeah its great and you can manipulate games more, but some of us could give a shit about running 75fps in full hd and changing the game so it has zombies or magical unicorns of death.
> 
> too each their own.


If you spend about a grand up front, you're usually good for a couple of years with the occasional graphics card or ram upgrade. If you have a hard-on for 4k and high fps then it'll burn a hole in your pocket. Though this gen, a pc is your best bet because the new consoles are already dated.


----------



## Smkweeed (Nov 29, 2014)

Here comes the PC guys with their superiority complex. Every time


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 29, 2014)

i don't really care about the whole console vs pc argument, it really falls under individual preference~ 

"whatever floats your boat"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 30, 2014)

xbox one ftw


----------



## SmokeNfish (Nov 30, 2014)

Cant wait for the pc release. Could never get into the gta games playing 30fps, its like slow motion...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 3, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Consoles. Hahahaha. It's like saying macdonalds is the bomb because burger kind fries suck. At the end of the day it's still a POS console that can't even outpout at 60fps in full HD
> 
> But i guess if you fancy poor graphics and everything else a console fails at, well enjoy.
> 
> ...


I have a gaming PC as well, just because you can't afford to add a PS4 to your collection doesn't mean that it isn't worth it. Gaming has a lot to do with graphics especially for the newer gamers but it is much easier for me to play with friends on a PS4 rather than a gaming pc. 

Why is that? Oh because not everyone goes for the gaming PC and more people buy consoles...

Wooooah dude is that a concept or what. Lol get the fuck outta here with your cheap analogies and petty can kicking.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

my life hasnt been the same since my ps3 fucking died, rip, ill be getting a ps4 and a ps3 if the 4 doesnt do everything the 3 did as well. damn i just fucking started playing a few games i just bought n shit fucking died. so lucky i didnt crowbar it like i did my xbox 360...that felt fucking great!!!!!!


----------



## coughee420 (Dec 16, 2014)

I like PC and console equally 
PC is great for overall experience while consoles' are great for socializing while gaming with buds.. and friends chilling in the same room..  .... but pc lan parties are fun but can be annoying for someone with a cord phobia like myself lol.


----------



## outlier (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a gtx 980 in my rig. Hard to go back when you've played on something like that.

GTA 2 was my fav game when I was a teenager. Can't believe how far the game has come. I loved it then and still love it now. Nothing like ripping a few then exploring Liberty City/San Andreas/Vice City and surroundings. 

I enjoy the story lines in this game as well. IV's story was the best yet IMO. Really enjoyed V's story too. Didn't really like V's multiplayer. Was not setup for casual gamers like myself. Too much grinding for my tastes and the shark card crap is just so unRockstar and more akin to EA's antics. Sign of the times I guess.

No matter how you play this game, it's pretty awesome either way


----------

